# Jack’s Jack’s Cabin Tank



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, to be more precise, it's really:


"Jack's Roger's Jack's Cabin Tank"


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's gorgeous, Jack. What great detail. Superb....


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack,

As with many things, it looks much better in person. I was lucky to see it at the ECLSTS. I was so impressed that I ordered one of them for my layout. I plan on using some of your detailing ideas. Great job and I'm sure Roger will take good care of it.

Doc


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That is really cool. Love the light weathering. 

So the point on the top is to discourage giants from using them as stools?


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful work Jack! I assume you drilled out the end of the resin spout. Really looks great.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work. Thanks for posting. Later RJD


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Richard - 

Yes, first I drilled out the end of the resin spout as deep as I dared, then finished it up with a small diameter sanding drum chucked in my variable speed Dremel tool. Discovered that you shouldn't run the sander too fast - the resin gets soft and rubbery as it warms up. I was lucky I didn't have a "blow-out" before I noticed that.

My thanks to Stan, Doc, Torby and RJD, too, for their kind comments.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Superb job Jack ^^ I saw it at the show and was impressed. 

-Will


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice work Jack. Your work is ALWAYS inspiring.


----------



## RandyBryie (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jack,
You are a true ARTIST!!! It was such a pleasure to see how you took the raw version of the Jacks Cabin Water tank and by working your finishing "magic" and a few detail parts, turned the tank into a masterpiece!! Now you see why we offer many of our structures in raw unfinished form! Can't wait to see what you do with the next structure that Roger and I are planning!
It was also a pleasure for Nancy and I to meet you at the ECLSTS and at Roger's open house. We are already looking forward to meeting everyone again at next year's show....but I guess we should first should make our way back to California.... sometime next week!

Randy


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Real nice, lucky Roger,he should be very happy.


----------



## RGSEast (Apr 21, 2008)

I was not aware that Jack had a separate posting on the water tank. He was very kind to take the project off of my hands and finish it for me. It will have a special place on the layout and will be taken indoors and protected when not in use.

Thanks Jack for the great work. The RGS East locomotives will get their fill from a classy water tank.

Roger Cutter

RGS East in 1:20.3


----------

